# 400 watt HPS costs!?



## Julian (Jul 6, 2009)

I was curious, because i'm seriously thinking about buying a 400 watt HPS light, but i'm afraid of the cost per month.  I've read it's about 30-40 a month and i think that's completely insane...  I calculated, and i'm at 3 cents a Kilowatt so, a 400 watt light should theoretically cost me around 6-7 bucks a month...  but i'm not sure if there's other things i need to take into account.

Thanks!


----------



## wrathkill (Jul 6, 2009)

yeh take in account ventalation you need fans with hps i run a 400 w hpsw/ 1 intake an d 1 exhaust fan works great about 10$ a month but its still cool where i live


----------



## Growdude (Jul 6, 2009)

@ 3 cents per KW HOUR iTS $7.20 a month for the light @ 18 hour vegg.

A 400 watt light draws about 450 watts.


----------



## ross (Jul 6, 2009)

3 cents per kilowatt is really low, i think the US average is like 11 cents, are you sure thats your cost?


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 6, 2009)

@ 13 cents what should 2 600 hps and 2 425 cfm fans run?


----------



## Julian (Jul 6, 2009)

dang... i never thought i needed a fan for intake AND outake...
and ya, in the Montreal area, it's 3 cents a kilowatt... and below -12 celsius it's 12 cents a kilowatt... but it doesn't go below that often.  Is there a way to set up a grow light that doesn't require fans and such?  I,m going to be growing hot chili peppers between each plant, so i need something strong enough for both.  Will a 150 watt give me nice solid buds?  Does it require a lot of additional things?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 6, 2009)

Julian said:
			
		

> dang... i never thought i needed a fan for intake AND outake...
> and ya, in the Montreal area, it's 3 cents a kilowatt... and below -12 celsius it's 12 cents a kilowatt... but it doesn't go below that often.  Is there a way to set up a grow light that doesn't require fans and such?  I,m going to be growing hot chili peppers between each plant, so i need something strong enough for both.  Will a 150 watt give me nice solid buds?  Does it require a lot of additional things?



I'm confused--are you paying 3 cents or 12 cents 

Your grow space needs fans, regardless of what type of lighting you use.  There is no way to set up a grow without fans.  For your plants to grow, they need a constant supply of fresh CO2.  They also need air movement to help strengthen their stems.  Old air must be removed from the grow space.  And, finally, any light that is going to product much bud will require cooling.  A 150W HPS is good for about 3 sq ft.  If it is not a HPS, it will cover less area.


----------



## Julian (Jul 6, 2009)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> I'm confused--are you paying 3 cents or 12 cents
> 
> Your grow space needs fans, regardless of what type of lighting you use. There is no way to set up a grow without fans. For your plants to grow, they need a constant supply of fresh CO2. They also need air movement to help strengthen their stems. Old air must be removed from the grow space. And, finally, any light that is going to product much bud will require cooling. A 150W HPS is good for about 3 sq ft. If it is not a HPS, it will cover less area.


 
Sorry... i pay 3 cents a KiloWatt.  And the cold days below -12 celsius, i pay 12 CENTS a kilowatt.

Ok, so all i need is a fan to pull air out, and a fan to blow air on my plant.  What kind of fan can i use?  And another question, if i'm doing it in a back room,  door shut, with a window in that room, will the smell spread to the other rooms?  With a fan blowing out the window, will it prevent stinking up the whole house?


----------



## MindzEye (Jul 6, 2009)

I have a 435 cfm inline fan that consumes 125 watts... You dont need an intake fan, just a hole or grille that the fan can draw air through... Lighting and heating or A/C consumes the most electricity... Fans are nothing...  I get small clip on fans from wal-mart for blowing on the tops of plants... they are like $10 and consume 35 watts.


----------



## Julian (Jul 6, 2009)

it's turning out to be a lot more work than i thought.  I was doing this for myself, with only one plant   You guys are very brave to take on something big.  I'm doing this at my parents house, and they are ok with it, as long as it doesn't consume a lot of energy, and take up A LOT of room.  I was going to do it in a corner of a room, about 2'x2'.  But now it's looking like i'll need a lot more room than that.


----------



## Locked (Jul 6, 2009)

The stink... as you put it is pretty much dependent on the strain you are growing...some stink to high heaven others not much at all...


----------



## Locked (Jul 6, 2009)

Julian said:
			
		

> it's turning out to be a lot more work than i thought.  I was doing this for myself, with only one plant   You guys are very brave to take on something big.  I'm doing this at my parents house, and they are ok with it, as long as it doesn't consume a lot of energy, and take up A LOT of room.  I was going to do it in a corner of a room, about 2'x2'.  But now it's looking like i'll need a lot more room than that.



Lol...welcome to the world of growing...I try not to think about just how much money i hve spent on my setup...


----------



## MindzEye (Jul 6, 2009)

Julian said:
			
		

> it's turning out to be a lot more work than i thought.  I was doing this for myself, with only one plant   You guys are very brave to take on something big.  I'm doing this at my parents house, and they are ok with it, as long as it doesn't consume a lot of energy, and take up A LOT of room.  I was going to do it in a corner of a room, about 2'x2'.  But now it's looking like i'll need a lot more room than that.




I grew in a 2x2 space for a long time, all you need is a 250 watt light with a 4 in 180 cfm fan, and a small computer fan blowing on the tops, in a 2x2 sapce I could grow 6 small plants or 4 bigger plants... That small of a grow will  not consume much electricity... I live in a place that I can legally grow so Im not that brave lol...


----------



## Phonytoast (Jul 6, 2009)

I am on the westcoast and not sure of the cost per kilo but my cost went up 7 bucks a month during veg and its up about a dollar something more in flower I am running 2 small fans (nothing like an intake) 2 15 watt cfls 2 150 watt CFL's and 1 400watt HPS in the veg period the HPS was removed and there were 3 150 watt CFL's hence the increase in price.


----------



## MindzEye (Jul 6, 2009)

Phonytoast said:
			
		

> I am on the westcoast and not sure of the cost per kilo but my cost went up 7 bucks a month during veg and its up about a dollar something more in flower I am running 2 small fans (nothing like an intake) 2 15 watt cfls 2 150 watt CFL's and 1 400watt HPS in the veg period the HPS was removed and there were 3 150 watt CFL's hence the increase in price.




Sorry this is why Im not a fan of cfl's, You pay more and you get less.. That 400w light outshines those cfls any day and with 3 150w cfl's your consuming the same amount of power... Get the right light and the right fan and you can grow under it... You could get the right amount of light if you used a 250 HID and use less power than those cfl's...


----------



## Julian (Jul 6, 2009)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Lol...welcome to the world of growing...I try not to think about just how much money i hve spent on my setup...


 
lol, ya i figured 

I have friends who go all out on their grow rooms... i would like to, but i don't havethe space or the money...

Maybe sometime in the next couple of years!

Cheers man!


----------



## evz355 (Jul 7, 2009)

were i am my rate is almost 15c a kw and its going up 21% this year and 25% next year so i will be paying about 22c a kw soon 3c a kw i wish.


----------



## Phonytoast (Jul 7, 2009)

MindzEye said:
			
		

> Sorry this is why Im not a fan of cfl's, You pay more and you get less.. That 400w light outshines those cfls any day and with 3 150w cfl's your consuming the same amount of power... Get the right light and the right fan and you can grow under it... You could get the right amount of light if you used a 250 HID and use less power than those cfl's...




Very true statement here.


----------

